# Clomid DOES work



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

This message is for absolutely ALL of you who feel that the Clomid 'nightmare' is neverending.

Four months ago I started on Clomid with Metformin (I have PCOS and do not ovulate without drugs). In month 3 I started to see an acupuncturist (I seriously recommend this). This morning I discovered I was pregnant! This will be confirmed at the docs tomorrow morning, but it's really important for you all NOT to give up. At the end of each 'failed' month I found it more and more difficult to pick myself up/brush myself down and start all over again. In fact, my husband and I had actually decided to take a 2 month break from the dreaded drug if this cycle failed - he was getting worried as to how depressed it was making me.

The result earlier today confirmed what I'd started to believe, as I've had a couple of days of feeling rather sick and feint (and seriously itchy boobies!) I've tried four different brands of tests, and they all read positive. I'm SO over the moon - but won't get totally mental until the GP gives me the thumbs up tomorrow.

I really had started to feel that Clomid wasn't going to work for me. I'd resigned myself to the fact that IVF was the only answer. BUT, having treated this current cycle really casually - I didn't over-monitor things, and I'd started to plan where we'd take a holiday during my 2 month break from Clomid - it seems (hopefully) to have worked for us. What an absolutely fantastic Christmas present. I'm 33, my DH is 40 and we never thought we'd ever have a family of our own - just maybe now we might ....

So everyone please listen - do not give up. Clomid CAN and DOES work - and I'm sure it work for all of you. The best bit of advice I can give is 1) book an appointment with an acupuncturist, because I owe this to her I'm sure, and 2) TRY - I know it's difficult - to focus on something else. I really believe that stress has an awful lot to answer for. As soon as I'd mentally given up on Clomid and was planning my forthcoming dream holiday, I got pregnant ....

GOOD LUCK everyone!!

Love and Merry Christmas,

Tracey


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Tracey - congrats!   So happy to hear the wonderful news!    A wonderful xmas present for sure.

Wishing you a wonderful 9 months and health bub!

-Nikki


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

How fantastic    

So happy for you


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!! Tracey  

What a lovely Xmas pressie. I think you are right, if you focus on other stuff you are more likely to get pg.
At the beginning of the year i was using OPK's etc.. and getting obsessed. Then i gave up and got pg - sadly, it was ectopic and a m/c but at least it happened!  Stress definately doesnt help!

Thanks for sharing it gives us all hope (due to start Clomid Jan)

Merry Xmas.  Jo x


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations!    And the best of luck for the next 9 months.   What a wonderful Christmas present, as stated above  

Thank you for the inspiration, as well.  .  I know I for one needed it, today especially!  

Merry Christmas, all!

Melissa


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

This is such good news - have a very merry Xmas


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

hI Traceyk
Firstly big CONGRATULATIONS!!       
Your message certainly gave us clomid chicks some hope. I too have pcos (like you I am nearly 33 and dh 39) I have just taken my first round of clomid and now in the 2ww,I am not really expecting a bfp this time round but like you said a little chill out and less stress cerainly works.....Thanks
Hope you have a fantastic xmas and all goes well tomorrow at your G.P
gossips


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Tracey congratulations Hun fantastic news you must be so happy 

love bw xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow!  Congratulations!!!!
and thank you for giving us an insight into what happened with you, it really is helpful.

Enjoy the next 9 months!  xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

on your BFP, I hope your luck is catching XXX Jo


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

congrats on your BFP let's hope there will be some more good news.  Starting clomid in Jan!!!!
strawbs xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi TraceyK

fantastic news on your BFP - it's particularly good to start reading some success stories especially when you're starting to lose faith a bit.

I started my fourth cycle of clomid on Tuesday (and this month it's combined with metformin - even though I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS my consultant thought he would combine the two!) I'm 33 and dh is 34 - we've been ttc for over 2 years with no luck at all.

Reading your story restores my faith that there is afterall some reason for me to be on these   pills!

Enjoy your christmas with little bean and dh

s
xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations Tracey,

It's always nice to hear of a BFP but it's especially nice when it's 'one of our own'.  

Can I just ask you about the acupuncture - where do they put the needles?  I've had it before for neck pain so was just wondering.  How many sessions did you have?

Congrats once agian, what a lovely Xmas present!

Lou x x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent news!  That's made my Christmas - as I'm sure it has yours!  
Many congrats - enjoy it! And keep us posted!
Loads of love and hugs,
Chris xxxx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations - that is fantastic news  

Here's to a fab nine months for you 

Mollie xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge congrats Tracey...what a wonderful Christmas presernt for you both!

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Hope4baby (Aug 15, 2005)

Tracey
Wow!! I am so happy for you - what a great story!.  Its really good to hear a sucess story!!.  I myself am feeling abit down - I have just taken my 7th month of Clomid.  You mentioned that you had been seeing a acupunturist, do you recommend this??.  What exactly do they do??!!!

Congratulations!!

Christine


----------

